# MC's Journey to Boston (ft. P-town)



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dubai_Boy said:


> gosh , MC cannot catch a break. first a bunch of old men making lame jokes and now a spammer from Delhi


Did you just call me an old man?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Harvard University


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Harvard University pt 2


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

DZH22 said:


> Glad to see you enjoyed your trip (following it on skybar too). Here's a fun fact... Revere Beach used to have rollercoasters! The Cyclone was the tallest/fastest in the world! It went from one of America's greatest beaches from around the 1930's to 1960's to the dump you see today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did they tear them down?? It could have been a really fun area, and it's so close to the city. It was definitely a dump



PizzaPlanet said:


> Beautiful city, keep up the good work!
> 
> Btw, what camera do you use?


Thanks hun! I use an iPhone XR



Jonesy55 said:


> Beautiful, looks so European!


Thanks Jonesy!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

eklips said:


> So white, western and developed


Thanks! Though I know you enjoy violent areas and slums so post #7 is just for you 



Dubai_Boy said:


> I am glad you are enjoying your life MC
> 
> loving the clouds


Thanks DB! I'm trying to turn a new leaf this year



schmidt said:


> Looks like England, but new.
> 
> Revere beach looks like a Paris banlieu by the sea


Indeed, and the villages around Boston look even more English


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos and well done, music


Thanks Chris!


redcode said:


> Very (New) English, much developed, so European


Thanks redcode!


Dubai_Boy said:


> gosh , MC cannot catch a break. first a bunch of old men making lame jokes and now a spammer from Delhi


I welcome all to enjoy my Boston photos 🥴 


diddyD said:


> Superb pics. 🍻


Thank you!


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

musiccity said:


> Why did they tear them down?? It could have been a really fun area, and it's so close to the city. It was definitely a dump


It was a long time ago. This is a wonderful little video about it. The final quote always makes me so sad (yes I have repeat watched this) but it's just the way things go...





Here's more of a current-state discussion from local show Chronicle. I recommend that show if you do move up here as they explore all over New England, and you should too!





The very Northern part of the beach has a Boston view (many beaches do) and amazingly intact shells, especially during the offseason. 

You're right that Lynn is junk (improving, but junk). Lynn Lynn city of sin. However if you ever go back through, make sure to check out the view from here:








High Rock Park and High Rock Tower · 30 Circuit Ave, Lynn, MA 01902


★★★★★ · Park




www.google.com


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

DZH22 said:


> It was a long time ago. This is a wonderful little video about it. The final quote always makes me so sad (yes I have repeat watched this) but it's just the way things go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me it's very surprising that the Revere/Revere Beach/Lynn area is so run down. It's an area that's right on the ocean and very close to Boston so I'm surprised it's not prime real estate.

Also, what is your opinion on Boston winters? Any tips? Are they easy to get used to?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The next few photos are of the 'T', Boston's public transit network. The Boston Subway is actually one of the oldest subway systems in the World. Dating back to the 1890s.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

did you notice any Khaleeji looking folk walking around ? its where they love to go study to secure great jobs back home


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Dubai_Boy said:


> did you notice any Khaleeji looking folk walking around ? its where they love to go study to secure great jobs back home


There is a decently sized Muslim population in the Boston area but I didn't notice anyone in the full abaya/hijab.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The next few posts are going to be of Back Bay, which is probably my favorite neighborhood of Boston. There is a lot of wonderful architecture and sites to see.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

musiccity said:


> There is a decently sized Muslim population in the Boston area but I didn't notice anyone in the full abaya/hijab.


Khaleeji ladies studying abroad mostly wear baggy trousers, baggy shirts and cover their hair Not full cover or niqab


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Back Bay pt 2


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Back Bay pt 3


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I only took one photo of the area but below is Davis Square (technically in Somerville). Me and my travel friends went out for drinks here and it's a great area! It has a very down-to-earth vibe.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Khaleeji ladies studying abroad mostly wear baggy trousers, baggy shirts and cover their hair Not full cover or niqab


Oh well in that case, I noticed quite a few!


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

musiccity said:


> Also, what is your opinion on Boston winters? Any tips? Are they easy to get used to?


The key to Boston winters is layers. I usually do a t-shirt, long sleeve t-shirt, hooded sweatshirt, then my inner Columbia jacket as the 4th layer. If it's extremely cold/wet I'll add the outer shell. I usually wear a pair of pajama pants under my jeans when I take my walks. I actually often prefer my winter walks, because there's a lot less people around! If you take long walks, which Boston (and surrounding inner suburbs) is perfect for, you will find that you warm up 15-20 degrees over the course of an hour. That's why layers help. You can always unzip your coat or remove a layer if necessary. Can't pull off your skin when it's too hot though!

Depending on where you live you may or may not have to shovel snow. If you have a car keep a shovel in the back during the winter. I honestly enjoy shoveling because it's the closest I feel to my neighbors each year, when everybody is out at the same time!

Boston used to be a very industrial city but the plethora of universities kept it from falling as far as some other cities. There are still a lot of blue collar workers and many gritty cities in the area. Lynn is one of them. Gentrification, for better and worse, is slowly but surely revitalizing many neighborhoods and neighboring cities. Obviously this leads to a general unaffordability compared to many other places. But, not everybody can be a well-off biotech worker!

As mentioned in skybar, go to www.archboston.com to really get a broad picture of what's going on around here. I don't post here as often or in depth, but over there I'm the guy battling Beeline for highest reaction score (still in first for now)! There's a lot of knowledge on that site. Personally, I grew up in the suburbs, spent a few years living in Davis Square and working downtown, and now live in the suburbs again and work in Cambridge. If you enjoy skyline views check out my personal photostream and feel free to ask how to get to any of the specific places. I can also point you to a lot of free parking.








David Z


Explore David Z’s 11,687 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

DZH22 said:


> The key to Boston winters is layers. I usually do a t-shirt, long sleeve t-shirt, hooded sweatshirt, then my inner Columbia jacket as the 4th layer. If it's extremely cold/wet I'll add the outer shell. I usually wear a pair of pajama pants under my jeans when I take my walks. I actually often prefer my winter walks, because there's a lot less people around! If you take long walks, which Boston (and surrounding inner suburbs) is perfect for, you will find that you warm up 15-20 degrees over the course of an hour. That's why layers help. You can always unzip your coat or remove a layer if necessary. Can't pull off your skin when it's too hot though!
> 
> Depending on where you live you may or may not have to shovel snow. If you have a car keep a shovel in the back during the winter. I honestly enjoy shoveling because it's the closest I feel to my neighbors each year, when everybody is out at the same time!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the great tips! I have been looking at ArchBoston and your Flickr account since you posted this.

Also, I'd be leaving my car in Tennessee if I move up there. So I wouldn't have to worry as much about snow shoveling and parking.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Next page


----------

